# Better Turkey gun



## Militant_Tiger

I am looking into investing in either a Stoeger model 2000 combo deer/turkey or a Remington 870 Express combo. I havent had any experience with either gun, and the prices are near the same so what would you get?

Tiger


----------



## duckslayer15

cant go wrong with the 870 very reliable duck hunting gun but i dont know about turkeys


----------



## Tony Vandemore

If you are looking for a turkey gun, look no further....
Got a Browing BPS 3 1/2" 12 guage Stalker for sale. Has a 24" barrel with HiViz rear V sight and HiViz front site, both sites are removeable so you can use it for waterfowling or whatever. Comes with all the factory chokes, also comes with a Browning XX Full extended ported turkey choke and a Mad Calls Mad Max extended turkey choke that is lethal. Gun has been fired 10 times and is in mint condition. Will take $400 for all.

Already seen a few birds down here in MO strutting and heard a few gobbles....


----------



## dlip

get the 870 express supermagnum, cant go wrong with that gun, you should buy an after market turkey hunting choke tube, you will get better results than the flush remington full, i had 3 1/2 mags, and a tom was a 60 yards, he was out of range for the flush, if i would have had one of those more expensive nicer chokes, i would have dropped him, o well, maybe next year, but get the 870


----------



## sdeprie

Most important is how the gun fits YOU. A really knowledgable gunsmith will know what to look for. If the gun is too long or short on the shoulder, you will never be able to get it to shoot right. Sadly, I'm not the expert and probably have my shotgun Alllllll wrong. I have a friend who is the shotgun expert and he could tell you way more. I know 870's are great guns, have been around a long time for a reason, built for the average size shooter, whatever that is.


----------



## mallardhunter

Yea the 870express is a very reliable gun and shoots just fine. I used my 870 for turkey hunting and it worked great. So i would prefer the 870express.


----------



## Brad Anderson

I have owned an 870 express. IMO, it is the best gun for the money.

I really don't understand why you ask for turkeys specifically. I know the gun works awesome for waterfowl and upland. But if turkeys are your quarry, just switch to really heavy loads with a full choke.


----------

